# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Ja kush ka këngë të vjedhura nga kengetaret shqiptar

## strange

Lista është aq e gjatë sa që po ti lexosh,atëherë publiku automatikisht ndjen një lloj distancimi ndaj tyre.Genta Ismajli,Rovena Stefa,Bleona Qereti,Bertan Asllani,Nora Istrefi,Labinot Tahiri,Shpat Kasapi,Lori,Mihrije Braha,Valentina Rama,Ryva Kajtazi,Meda dhe shumë të tjerë

janë vetëm një pjesë e kësaj liste, ku në shumicën e rasteve fajtorë janë kompozitorët dhe tekstshkruesit.Edhe kënga e Jehona Sopit në Top Fest 6 duket se ka ngjashmëri me këngën e famshme amerikane I kissed girl.

Karrierë me mund dhe punë të dikujt tjetër,kështu mund të quajmë disa fytyra publike shqiptare të cilat mundohen të bëhen të famshëm për një natë.Ka pasur raste të ndryshme dhe disave prej tyre u ka ecur bukur shumë ky biznes.Është për të ardhur keq pasi ne si popull kemi një melos shumë të bukur dhe nuk duhet keqpërdorur.
Kulmi i gjithë kësaj është kur disa që veten e quajnë yje të estradës,huazojnë jo vetëm nga fqinjët,por shkojnë akoma më larg,ndërkohë pastaj fajin ua hedhin kompozitorëve të cilët janë mësuar me këto huazime si një biznes i lehtë për tu pasuruar.Lista është aq e gjatë sa që po ti lexosh atëherë publiku automatikisht ndjen një lloj distancimi ndaj tyre. Genta Ismajli,Rovena Stefa,Bleona Qereti,Bertan Asllani,Nora Istrefi,Labinot Tahiri,Shpat Kasapi,Lori, Mihrije Braha,Valentina Rama,Ryva Kajtazi,Meda dhe shumë të tjerë janë vetëm një pjesë e kësaj liste,ku në shumicën e rasteve fajtorë janë kompozitorët dhe tekstshkruesit.Më të pëlqyer ndër fqinjët tanë janë: Preslava, Anelia, Elena, Azis, Malina,Dimana. Nuk është gjithmonë kështu siç shkruam më lart,dhe ne në disa raste jemi për tu lavdëruar.Ka pasur këngë të bukura shqipe që janë huazuar nga fqinjët dhe kjo na bën të ndihemi më mirë pasi edhe ne pëlqehemi diku.Shumë këngëtarë të estradës sonë muzikore,e kanë zgjedhur mënyrën më të lehtë për ti bërë këngët e tyre hite.Ata i kopjojnë (huazojnë),meloditë e këngëve të njohura të huaja,dhe ato i përshtasin në gjuhën shqipe dhe menjëherë i bëjnë hite.Kombi shqiptar ka një melos shumë të bukur, këngë dhe melodi qytetare dhe burimore të kombit tonë. Këngët e Nexhmije Pagarushës,Vaçe Zelës,Shkurte Fejzës,Bujar Qamilit,Shyrete Behlulit etj.,këndojnë këngën e mirëfilltë shqipe.Është për tu tmerruar kur disa këngëtarë të vetëquajtur nuk skuqen që e bastardojnë këngën dhe melosin shqiptar,a thua këta në krahë të kulturës mendojnë të pasurohen pa menduar se trashëgimtarët e vet do të gjenden në gropë të thellë të asimilimit.Kjo gjë ndodh sidomos në diasporë,muzika shqiptare thuajse ka humbur 80%,por në lokalet shqiptare ku tingëllon muzika,aty këndohet dhe vallëzohet me këngë rome,turke, arabe e quajtur tallava,e shumë pak shqipe.Këngëtarët nuk skuqen kur i pyet se pse e këndoni këtë melos,por ata përgjigjen se populli e do dhe ne duhet ti këndojmë.Sot nuk këndohet për qejf apo për ti ç`mallur gurbetqarët, por e gjitha është komercialitet. Veçojmë rastin e këngëtares Teuta Selimi në një lokal në Zvicër, ku një i ri ia kërkoi një këngë, ajo u përgjigj se unë nuk e këndoj këtë këngë.

Lista e këngëve të vjedhura

Azis - Obicham te  Ermanda Durmishi Era - Dashuri e pavdekshme
Azis i Desislava - Znam che boli: Greta Koçi dhe Ervin Korini - Kush ka faj
Azis - Ledena kralitsa: Sinan Hoxha - Më fal
Azis i Deislava - Jaduvam: Arta Bajrami - Nije ket sen
Azis - Delva: Ermal Fejzullahu - Gjaku zemrës sime
Azis i Gloria - Ne sme bezgreshni: Ryva Kajtazi - Mendo
Malina - Strast: Bleona Qereti - Qefin Gruas mos ia prish
Anelia - Iskam te: Valentina dhe Valon Rama - Mos më lë
Anelia - Prosti: Genta Ismajli - Kthehu
Teodora - Proba proba: Lori - lëre lëre
Raina - Kato letten grip: Bertan Asllani - Sonte të thërras
Preslava - Kogato samne: Bleona Qereti - Çka stë pelqeu të unë
Malina-Leden sviat: Genta Ismajli - Nuk je për asnjë
Dimana - 1000 gradusa llubov: Nora Istrefi - E jotja sjam
Azis i Malina - Ne ne kazvai: Labi - Kjo unazë
Tanja Savic - Tako mlada: Flora Gashi - Pse ta fala
Jelena Karleusa - Kume: Mentor Kurtishi - Unazë
Mile Kitic - Zasto bas ti: Rozana Radi - Fol zemër fol
Mile Kitic - Cepaj Kidaj: Leonora Jakupi - Tash kur stë kam
Stoja - Umri: Mentor Kurtishi - Vdis me
Maja Marijana - Rodjena za flert: Genta Ismajli - Mpuc mpuc
Dragana Mirkovic - Ostani: Sabri Fejzullahu - Vall kam hy ngjyna
Alina feat Costi - Necazuri si suparavi: Rifadije Grajqevci feat Edi
Krasniqi - Keq me ty e keq pa ty
Viki - Naruknice: Genta Ismajli - Dridhem
Dragana Mirkovic - Luce Moje: Emine Toska - Smë ke për një natë
Aca Lukas - Zapisite me broj: Mihrije Braha - Ma kadal
Vassilis Karas - Fenomeno: Genta Ismajli - Sa ilaçe
Elli Kokkinou - Masai: Leonora Bahiti - Përse
Dina Merlina & Zeljko - Superman: Valentina Rama - Je një katil që vret
Despina Vandi-Na thn xerese: Labi - Kujt i paske ngja
Goga Sekulic - **** ljubavi: Labi & Anduenda Tahiri - Smë intereson
Lefteris Pantazis - Vizi o a tizi lazmu: Xheki - A e din se
Sofi Marinova - Onzi fatalen den: Duli - Gabimi bëhet një herë
Ivena - Ne tvoa lubovta: Mihrije Braha - Kur se don se don
Alisia - Karamel: Rovena Stefa - Hej hej
Helena Paparizou - Number one: Nora Istrefi - The one
Stoja - Samo: Viola - Sdua
Elena Parisheva - Pyrvata poslednata: Shpat Kasapi - Dashuromë ti
Katy Perry - I kissed girl: Jehona Sopi - A do plakemi bashkë
Mile Kitic - Milioni kamioni: Lori - Hyni në valle

Panorama Plus --> Shqípmedia

----------


## xho1

Skan marre kta kompozitoret kosovar mendojn me na shit mend neve shqiptarve me hajni po sat isht leht ta kapish hajnin,por edhe kta kengetaret sa te leht qi jan qi i pranojn kta kang.

----------


## Apollyon

Edhe? Ja u vodhen kenget e ca pastaj? Eric Prydz ka bere Proper Education e cila ishte hit i Pink Floyd, edhe e ka lujt ate kenge neper disko nja 1 vit rrjesht, pastaj ka marre te drejtat me copyright nga Pink Floyd per ta leshuar ate kenge ne treg.

Edhe se vidhen kenget, e ca pastaj?

----------


## mije

nuk me pelqen qe po vidhen kenget per te patur me shume sukses mendoj se eshte shume me mire ti lihet suksesi vetem ati qe vertet i perket ben mir te japin me shum perpjekje dhe te sjellin vet triumfet e tyre e jo te krenohen me cmimin qe i perket dikujt tjeter ...teme e bukur kjo MmEeTti

----------


## Hard_Style

> Lista është aq e gjatë sa që po t’i lexosh,atëherë publiku automatikisht ndjen një lloj distancimi ndaj tyre.*Genta Ismajli,Rovena Stefa,Bleona Qereti*,Bertan Asllani,*Nora Istrefi*,Labinot Tahiri,Shpat Kasapi,*Lori,Mihrije Braha,Valentina* *Rama,Ryva Kajtazi*,Meda dhe shumë të tjerë


..nuk qendron edhe fakti se keto din  te kendojn , apo kan njohuri me muzik ...
problemi qendron tjeter kund.
-  ketyre kengetareve qe jan te shenuara edhe shum te tjerave , adelina , zanfina, tuna , big mama, elvana gjat , etj...ka edhe te tjera qe spo me kujtohen ...
ketyre kengetarve , ju ka then dikush se jeni te bukura , ose jeni sexi , edhe keto duke mendu se vertet jan sexi , edhe spo kemi mundesi se si me tregu trupin e tyre qe e kan "sexy" , pra e kan gjet nji menyr qe ti tregojn pjest e trupi permes kengeve qe i realizojn permes videove te tyre ....
- keto ma shum kan  prirje per *Striptiz* se sa qe kan prirje per kendim.

keto te gjitha jan,  kot kot kot fare.......plehra.....
turpi estrades .....

----------


## xho1

Nuk te kuptoj si mund te lejosh qe te pervetsohet e huaja,kush je ti ather sot nji neser nji tjeter por ti kurr nuk do te dalesh ne drite. per ty Apolyon.

----------


## Apollyon

Ne drite nuk jam tani, sepse eshte nate. Ama nese kto kenget qe me pelqejn mua aq shum do te thote qe te ndalohen sepse jan te vjedhura, atehere jam kundra.

Ti nuk di as e dashurosh.

----------


## Arberl

kengeteret shqiptar kane shume kenge te vjedhura, jam cuditur, sa here qe shjkoj udhetoj dikund degjoj melodite dhe kenget qe ne fakt shqiptaret i kane vjedhur nga ndonje vend -kenge te huaj dmth. 

Edhe kenga Boom Boom e Bleona Qerretit eshte e vjedhur nga nje kengetare spanjolle, melodia komplet dhe teksti pasi nuk e flas mire spanjollishten ma merr mendja qe eshte i vjedhur edhe teksti, pasi qe permendet tek refreni fjala boom boom. 

Gjithashtu kam degjuar kengen e Bertan Asllanit e cila eshte e vjedhur nga nje kengetare Bullgare. Dhe shume kenge tjera, melodit e kengeve shqiptare i degjoj ne gjuhet e huaja, per cka edhe vet jam cuditur. ... 

Sido qe te jete keta kengetare shqiptar, jane duke e bere popullin per vete me keto kenge pavarsisht qe jane te vjedhura, te behesh kengetare ne ditet e sotme eshte shume lehte tek ne shqiptaret, vetem te duhen pak pare... 

hajde nje kengetare vjedh nje pjese te kenges, por komplet melodin wow qajo nuk don koment... dhe gjithmon arsytohen duke thene jane disa nota te caktuara muzikore dhe nuk mund ti ikim atyre, imagjino, sikur te ishte ashtu kengetaret e tjere, te vendeve te zhvilluara do te kishin mbetur vetem duke vjedhur dhe kompjuar kenge, por ai eshte aq arsytim i dobet dhe pa logjik sa qe nuk don koment. 

Ju pershendes,

kengetareve tane iu uroj suksese ne vjedhje te kengeve...

----------


## Bl3ri

Po ka akoma shume kenge te tjera por ne pamundesi lista eshte shkurtuar kaq. Herave tjera akoma me shume  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Bl3ri

> -  ketyre kengetareve qe jan te shenuara edhe shum te tjerave , adelina , zanfina, tuna , big mama, elvana gjat , etj...ka edhe te tjera qe spo me kujtohen ...
> ketyre kengetarve , ju ka then dikush se jeni te bukura , ose jeni sexi , edhe keto duke mendu se vertet jan sexi , edhe spo kemi mundesi se si me tregu trupin e tyre qe e kan "sexy" , pra e kan gjet nji menyr qe ti tregojn pjest e trupi permes kengeve qe i realizojn permes videove te tyre ....
> -


Ishte fjala per kenge te huazuara, pastaj ato qe ke permendur me larte asnjera nuk ka kenge te huazuar.
Fundja skena don estetike dhe bukuri, c'ka te keqe ketu?

----------


## alibaba

Ish kan mirë me zgjanu temën pak. Me fol për at Teodorë Bullgarkën edhe "Fitilat e Llamës"




Edhe për këta këtu

----------


## alibaba

Edhe Alisia - Byrzaj Bavno, qi e ka qit Adelina para nja 10 vjete a ma shum

----------


## alibaba

Shijojeni Byrzaj Bavno, ni bulgarian translation:

http://www.esnips.com/doc/b19f4de9-9...5-df11466b34a8

Edhe kanga e Adelinës që e ka knue para shumë vjetve:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jY7maSbAKOo

----------


## alibaba

Teodora e Bullgarëve e ka vjedh edhe kit kang, po kujna nuk e di, veç e di qi e kam ni dikun:

----------


## alibaba

Edhe kjo Anelka i ka gëzu bugart shum me kit far kange, 




Veç kan mu zhgenjy kur ta kuptojn se refrenin e ka marr prej adelines:

----------


## alibaba

Edhe kta e ka marrë prej shqiptarëve ose prej grekëve, veç shpresoj se mundeni me ja qëllu, se mua s'pom kujtohet.

----------


## Hard_Style

> Edhe kjo Anelka i ka gëzu bugart shum me kit far kange, 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P996FJCS1o
> 
> Veç kan mu zhgenjy kur ta kuptojn se refrenin e ka marr prej adelines:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWzPL4d7ATI



...po keto alibaba si i spjegon ti ...????

----------


## Misisonia

Perpunim i kenges se Prodigy,nderthurje e muzikes alternative me folklor shqiptar,kenga ``Molla shenjolla``...
Deri sot vetem Adeline dhe Zanfine Ismaili nuk kne kenge te vjedhura.Por iu vidhen nga popujt tjere te Ballkanit.Krenohem me kete fakt.
Hardy,nuk e kam ditur qe i kerkon e shikon klipet e Adelines  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Misisonia

*Adelina Ismaili,e vetmja kengetare shqiptare te ciles i jane vjedhur mbi 5 kenge nga serbet dhe bullgaret,dhe asnjehere nuk ka ndodhur e kunderta qe Adelina Ismaili te kete kenge te vjedhur nga dikush.Shiko videon*

----------


## Hard_Style

> Hardy,nuk e kam ditur qe i kerkon e shikon klipet e Adelines


...ju motrat ismaili , ju mundeni vetem selakve me ju shit men ....edhe mi kall.

per dike tjeter skeni vler.
jeni fallco
jeni artificial
jeni kopje e   kengeve te huja...

- mua perher origjinaliteti me ka pelqy....
artificiali - kopja tek un s'kan ven .

----------

